# Boardman Cx



## loveandpeace1 (22 Jul 2016)

A real long shot here. Boardmax cx frame. Must be the 2014 model. Like this http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/end-of-line-bikes/boardman-cx-team-bike-2014. 50cm.
All the best
Max


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2016)

I suspect that a trawl around EBay might be the way to go with this. Good luck hunting one down. Nice bikes


----------



## loveandpeace1 (23 Jul 2016)

Thanks Saluki. I've missed 2 in the last few weeks. Going back to cx. My bodys to old for racing bikes now.
All the best


----------

